# Icq-Link setzen



## ESM (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,
Ich wollte einen Icq-Lick setzen, so dass man mit meine Nummer mit einem Klick auf "Add!" ( ist nur ein Beispiel ) in die Contact-Liste setzen kann. Ist es auch noch möglich, die icq-typische Blume dahinter zu setzen?
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Ratschläge unf Hilfen!
Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juni 2004)

Guck mal hier , vielleicht ist es ja das,was du meinst.


----------



## ESM (22. Juni 2004)

Hi fatalus.
Das adden klappt zwar nicht wirklich, oder ich bin einfach zu inkompetent. Aber der Status wird schon angezeigt. Muss dann halt vorerst reichen.
Danke!
Gruß


----------



## Strandmoewe (23. Juni 2004)

*Hallo,

ja das was du vorhast, gibts - ICQ selbst sagt dir wie das geht:

http://www.icq.com/panels 

Ich seh grade, da gibts vieles neues dabei. Ich hab das vor einem Jahr auf meiner HP eingebunden, da gabs noch nicht viel Auswahl.*


.


----------



## ESM (23. Juni 2004)

Hi Strandmöwe,
Vielen Dank! Hab mir das so geändert, dass es ins Design passt. Danke!
Gruß


----------

